
Blisk – a browser for web developers - namanyayg
https://blisk.io/
======
pknight
I love the idea of this but I have no reason to trust the browser. Just
installed it to give it a test run. Tabbed to the history tab and it is
showing files and locations I've accessed outside of the browser prior to
installation. Add the lack of information on their site about who they are and
what they do with data, this doesn't inspire confidence.

~~~
ramon
Will wait for the Mac version and Little Snitch will do the blocking! Always
trust the little snitch!

~~~
no1youknowz
Same. I may actually download this and do exactly that!

~~~
sdwisely
"Hands Off!" is also worth a look too. Fairly comparable to to Little Snitch
but can also does file access.

------
acconrad
It doesn't have the one thing I _really_ want: true browser emulation. I want
an IE tab, a Safari tab, and a Chrome tab, so I can compare them side-by-side
and know that my site works in all browsers.

~~~
AlikhanPeleg
You might want to look into
[http://www.browseemall.com](http://www.browseemall.com) which does something
like this.

~~~
gcr
HN's very own [https://www.browserling.com/](https://www.browserling.com/) is
also quite simple. Free to use for a few minutes.

------
toomanythings2
If it's for web developers, why does it only run (for now) on Windows? What
developer, who works on the web, uses Windows?

~~~
skrebbel
You're so filter bubbled that it hurts. Maybe just another random anecdotal
data point helps: Most developers I know use Windows.

~~~
jdright
You too seems too bubbled. Maybe just another random anecdotal data point
helps: Most developers I know _do not_ use Windows.

So we have lots of bubbles everywhere!

~~~
insulanian
I think Stack Overflow Developer Survey provides a good picture of what is
used more.

~~~
untog
For the lazy:

[http://stackoverflow.com/research/developer-
survey-2016#tech...](http://stackoverflow.com/research/developer-
survey-2016#technology-desktop-operating-system)

OS X: 26.2%

Windows: 52.2%

~~~
blowski
To be fair, this figure includes all developers, rather than just web
developers. But Windows is probably still the majority if you include the
whole world, as opposed to those working at startups in rich countries.

------
flipp3r
A chromium based browser which does everything that google chrome has built
into its development console... what? Integrations with other systems, you
mean like tonnes of chrome extensions already provide? ... What's the point of
this browser? I'd like a browser that makes development easier but literally
everything this browser claims so solve is already built into chrome.

------
okket
Business model? Why should I trust this company?

~~~
sgarrity
This is a fair question. I also begs the question of why we should trust other
browser vendors.

Google's business model seems to be mostly advertising related. This doesn't
align particularly well with the interests of individuals using Chrome.

Apple's business model has been more hardware-sales oriented, which might mean
their browser exists to keep customers happy with their hardware, which might
be a better fit.

Mozilla exists for the public good, thought it does have some financial
pressure to keep the lights on.

Disclosure: My business has done work for Mozilla in the past.

~~~
Cthulhu_
Google Chrome's business model / goals are (were?) providing the fastest and
best browser experience available; they were given green light by the Google
organization for a simple reason, faster internet = more ad views = more
revenue for google. That was a win-win for google, just like all the other
(faster) internet technology Google is sponsoring and developing.

------
jbob2000
The browser for web developers is the browser your users use. That's it. At
some point I am going to have to swap to Chrome and IE to ensure that every
runs properly, so why not skip that step and just develop against Chrome and
IE?

------
morinted
_4 Reasons to use Blisk → PRODUCTIVITY_

 _Blisk browser will make you 200% productive. So you can do your work 2 times
faster and spend your time for the things that really do matter for you. Or
have a cup of coffee and relax._ [1]

I…what? The big thing that this site had to sell on me is that my browser is
going to make a big difference for my job. I already bounce back and forth
between Firefox, Chrome, and Brave for different reasons. Telling me that I'm
going to be twice as productive just makes me skeptical.

1: [https://blisk.io/product](https://blisk.io/product)

~~~
cyphar
I guess it'll make you 3 times as productive by making you only use one
browser? That's how productivity works, right?

------
taesu
Chrome already has this feature...

~~~
rpedela
It does? How do you use it?

~~~
throwanem
If you mean mobile device emulation, it's the second icon from the left on the
dev tools toolbar, or Ctrl-Shift-M while the dev tools are open. It doesn't
work very well in my experience, but it's there.

------
mullsork
Would love to see if this could be integrated with Webpack, which (not
necessarily always) requires a full reload to see changes.

------
visarga
Still a pain to see the Dev Tools together with the website in the same
window. The DT pane reduces the available screen for the website and creates
problems when trying to check layout while having access to the internals. I
was hoping they would crack that problem.

------
jkdufair
Pretty cool and I look forward to the evolution of this tool. I found that
when I tried to use it with a site that requires authentication, only one of
the desktop/mobile views would be authenticated at a time. Would be nice if
they shared cookies/local storage.

------
drinchev
Why companies still use a Mac for their headline stock image, when they don't
even have the Mac app ready.

Other than that nice idea.

------
kennydude
Scroll behaviour overriding is horrid on that site.

------
tempodox
Using a display of Macs to flaunt a Windoze exe is quite misleading.

------
ramon
Awesome idea and project!

------
bksjdf
Windows is utter crap, Mac OSX is a slightly less smelly pile of crap, there
is also Linux which is much less crap than both Windows and Linux.

> I prefer Windows for it's mix of flexibility and stability.

Not sure if this is supposed to be a joke.

~~~
WayneBro
> Not sure if this is supposed to be a joke.

Are you really not sure if that is supposed to be a joke or are you just
saying that in a passive/aggressive attempt to insult me and/or my opinion?

In either case let me assure you, my statement is not a joke. Windows serves
my needs for a desktop workstation better than any other OS.

I've been programming since I was very young. I've used Linux professionally
since early Red Hat releases and the Mac OS since System 1 as a kid and since
System 6/7 professionally. Windows is by far the best desktop OS in my opinion
since I have to fight with it the least to make it do what I want. Obviously,
every desktop OS has its share of problems.

